# Traveling..on Low Fodmap Diet...HELP



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

We leave on Saturday and will be gone until Monday. We are going to our state fair. I am a bit worried about WHAY I will eat since we are in a hotel that does not have a kitchen.
I have been low fodmap since june 19th so I am still new to this.
They will NOT let you bring in outside food to the fair...

I need tips on where I can eat....and WHAT can I eat at a fair? I need to eat something every 2 to 3 hrs.

HELP!


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Not allowing food into a fair is ridiculous...there are many people with food allergies and food restrictions..celiacs...diabetics.
I am therefore sure that you should not risk eating there but take your own and explain at the entrance that you have food allergies.

As long as you are the only one in your group taking food in with this explanation I cannot see how they can refuse you.

I went to something similar and thought the same as you but took food and ate it before getting to the entrance and had a snack icy bag with they confiscated...as they were emptying it into a bin I asked what about people with allergies? At that point he said I should have spoken sooner as they would have let me take it in:-(

Have fun.


----------

